# high paid jobs that nobody wants to do



## littlegreenmartian

hey guys. just want to know if theres any high paid jobs out there that nobody seems to want to do. i'm a really hands on kind of guy and will do just about any kind of work.
cheers


----------



## Nelly87

Oh yeah, there is callcentre work that very few people want to do for longer than a few weeks and it pays as well as you score. Telemarketing, callcentre agent, telesales, outbound sales - that. The more they pay the more likely you have to sell horrible things to rude people all day. If you really think you're up for it you can actually get very well-off off it if you're a good salesperson.


----------



## huumik

Thankssss.......


----------



## Bibbs

littlegreenmartian said:


> hey guys. just want to know if theres any high paid jobs out there that nobody seems to want to do. i'm a really hands on kind of guy and will do just about any kind of work.
> cheers


What sort of work?

There are jobs from brickies, sparkies and welders out there. But are you qualified?

Mine work pays well, but are you okay with FIFO etc?

Have you got a forklift cert? Or are you a mechanic?


----------



## robboat

littlegreenmartian said:


> hey guys. just want to know if theres any high paid jobs out there that nobody seems to want to do. i'm a really hands on kind of guy and will do just about any kind of work.
> cheers


Trade qualified workers with experience can get a high income and there is good demand.
What trade qualifications do you have?

Think about what transferable skills you have and how adaptable you can be.
Consider starting your own business and learn about contract work.
Consider retraining and learning new skills.

The days of high paid work for unskilled people without working 80 hours a week are gone.

Good luck.


----------



## Sasha At WinWinResumes

Highly paid jobs that no one wants to do = They do not exist. Where there is a good $ to be made there will be people who will do it. 

As other said mines do pay well but I can be competitive to get in, but if you are working 4 weeks on and 1 week off you can get $2,000 + per week after tax. Having said that, you will need to work in the desert for 4 weeks at the time and you will work 12 hour days. 

On the other hand if you are a heavy duty mechanic (people that can fix earthmoving equipment or large trucks) you can get a job paying $65 per hour working 7 days on 7 days off

Cheers 

Sasha 

Win Win Resumes


----------



## steevg

Mines may not be as good as they once were, things are changing! That said, if you're qualified, they money is good, but they're getting quite picky about who they employ now!

Call centres may be the answer, if you can put up with all the bad language from customers.


----------

